# Giant rumbler, Information?



## Maruna (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for more information on American giant Rumblers, I've been having a very hard time finding anything! 

Are they good parents or do they need pumpers? 

Do they fly well, or are they like giant runts?

How is their fertility?

Any show breeders in America, I haven't had any luck finding anyone.... (I don't want to buy right away but within 4-6 months

The giant runt standard has gotten closer to the rumbler but the beak and crop and tail are very different, I would rather find Rumblers, but are they really unpopular??

What's their price range -- is it 50$ or closer to 350$?

Any extra information would be appreciated! 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Maruna (Aug 11, 2017)

I figured I would share what I found before I wrote this thread, just to show more of the breed!

I have three pictures I have found, two are from the Sturbridge show in MA, different years, same show as the video, and the other is from the American pigeon museum website.




























And

http://megapigeon.tripod.com/rares/standard_rumbler.html --

(The written standard of the Rumbler, I would just copy and paste it but it's way too long.)


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JZzsj8ioO9c --

(A 13 second video of Rumblers at a show, I haven't found any other video with these birds; this video is useful because you can make out the shape of the bird and you can see the illustration of the standard and compare how close they are, but it is from 7 years ago so I don't know how much closer to the standard the birds have gotten)

I know a lot of people think they look just like runt but honestly I think they look like BIG, "stretched out" English long faced tumblers, my second favorite breed next to the rumbler, so you get that cute stance, eye placement and sweet expression (and a little bit longer beak) with the loveable size of the runt!

I emailed a few people but only the NPA had somebody to call, got the phone number of the contact for an active Rumbler club (probably the only one) and called and left a voice mail last week, hopefully I'll get a call back soon...I didn't time it right --at all! With this holiday weekend, I completely forgot about! I have so many more questions on the breed, I'm probably stressing too much over waiting for the call, I'm just over excited!


----------



## greywing (Jan 21, 2017)

I didn’t know about this breed. I hope you are able to get more info and find some for yourself!


----------



## pigeontype (Dec 21, 2018)

giant runt and rumbler informations 

http://www.pigeontype.info/2018/04/22/american-giant-runt-and-rumbler-pigeons/


----------

